# Weekender Trailer Redo



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@LoriF is re-doing her trailer currently and has some great photos of how she wants it to look. I hope she has some suggestions for you.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

MuccuesFlashyWarrior said:


> So like the title says I'm trying to find more ideas on redoing my weekender trailer. its basically empty i just have to remove some sketchy bunk beds that the previous owner put in then i can start redoing it. Any tips or trick or ideas would be helpful. Hoping to make it a little trailer with possibly a small "kitchen"
> 
> Thanks so much


 I have a neighbor that took his 4 horse with a large tack/change room up front and converted it into a 3 horse LQ trailer . He took the front stall and closed it off making it a shower and toilet area and then put a small fridge and cook top off an old camping trailer that had water damage off craigslist for almost nothing. The shower, toilet, Holding tanks, water tanks, air conditioner, furnace , water heater, propane tanks etc. all came off the trailer with little money spent. Then he built the cabinets he wanted.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

There is a FB group called Horse Trailer Conversions II that has a lot of ideas and helpful tips.


----------

